# The Expendables 2 - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9847[/img] *Title: The Expendables 2
Starring: Sylvester Stallone, Arnold Schwartzenegger, Bruce Willis, Jean Claude Van-Damme, Jason Statham, Dolph Lundgren, Chuck Norris, Terry Crews
Directed by: Simon West
Written by: Richard Wenk, Sylvester Stallone
Studio: Lionsgate Home Entertainment
Rated: R
Runtime: 102 minutes
Blu-Ray Release Date: October 20th, 2012* 
*Movie:* :4.5stars:
*Video:* :4stars:
*Audio:* :4.5stars: 
*Extras:* :2.5stars: 
*HTS Overall Score:*84.5




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9848[/img]*Summary*
It is no secret that Sylvester Stallone’s “Expendables” (the first feature) did not live up to the hype that surrounded it. It was fraught with excessive shaky cam fight scenes, punctuated by some wildly unrealistic CGI blood, and cursed with a main plot to which even an Arnie fan would roll his eyes. While it wasn’t a bad movie by any means, it just wasn’t the great throwback to the 80’s as was the original intent. Now, a few years later, Stallone has handed off directorial reigns to Simon West, albeit he still has some heavy input into the film. What we have here still carries the heart and soul of the original movie, but with some heavy changes that drastically alter the feel and enjoyment level from the first film. 

Church (Bruce Willis), our resident creep of a CIA agent from the first movie, is back in town and leverages Barney Ross (Stallone) to undertake a top secret mission to retrieve a mysterious black box from a crashed plane. Seems like a walk in the park, right? However, as with all “easy” sounding missions things go haywire. Someone else is after the black box - Jean Vilain, a resident psychopath, intercepts them and ends up killing the youngest of their crew, Billy the Kid (Liam Hemsworth) as an object lesson. It seems that Church was hiding a few things from Barney. It turns out that the black box is a map to a secret stash of plutonium that Vilain plans on excavating and selling to the highest bidder. Filled with rage, Barney and the rest of the Expendables embark on a mission of revenge to get the plutonium and kill Vilain, figuring out the rest as they go. Along the way, they engage copious amounts of Vilain’s minions and pick up some unexpected allies in the form of Booker “the Lone Wolf” (Norris) and Trench (Arnie), as well as the enigmatic Church, to help them stop Vilain’s evil machinations. 

I enjoyed the first “Expendables” movie; it wasn’t the greatest of action films, but it had its moments. “Expendables 2,” on the other hand, I absolutely LOVED. I ended up watching it 3 times in theaters plus having to review it on my projector. After watching it the first time, I noticed some extra chest hair growing, but now, after so many viewings, my chest looks like Kelsey Grammar's, and I have the insatiable urge to go out and eat a raw 5-pound steak while working out to the “Rocky” theme song. Yes, this movie is a PROPER throwback to the good old days of action movies where men didn’t need stunt doubles to do every single fight scene and had the muscles to ACTUALLY pick up throw a grown man through a window. Basically, a classic action movie filled with guns, knives, explosions, more guns, and about enough steroid use to condemn an entire football team. Back are the towering hulks with big guns, big chests and even bigger one liners. Gone are the shaky cam and “10 million cuts per second” that plagued the first movie, which result in some truly impressive fight scenes. Jasan Statham and an underutilized Scott Adkins go at each other in one of the movie's most impressive martial arts scenes. Jet Li’s character only makes a cameo at the beginning of the movie as a favor to Stallone, but still manages to muster up an impressive fight scene between himself and 3 other minions. 


[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9849[/img]“The Expendables 2” doesn’t take itself nearly as serious as the first outing tried to. I mean, the main villain’s name is VILAIN, for crying out loud. Actors make fun of each other’s trade mark one liners like it’s going out of style, and Chuck Norris himself actually cracks a Chuck Norris joke. The tongue is so firmly planted in cheek that I don’t think it will ever be extracted. With all the cheese and humor in the film, it still manages to keep the explosions and violence ramped up to an 11 on a scale of 1 to 10. The actors really went through the ringer to bring their aging bodies to peak physical performance in all possible ways. Dolph is the biggest I’ve seen him in years since his bout with cancer, and Stallone is even more jacked, if that’s possible, than he was in the first “Expendables.” Jean Claude Van-Damme stole the show, however. Stallone asked Van-Damme to really get into shape for this movie, and Van-Damme went all out. He’s always been extremely muscular, but it’s been a long time since I’ve seen him THIS big. Even his triceps had triceps! Gone is the gritty, worn down hero/anti-hero that Van-Damme has been playing for the last 7 or 8 years. Instead, he brings back that trademark panache and charisma that I’ve felt has been sorely missing from his recent outings. Vilain is an over-the-top villain, and Van-Damme hams it up, cracking one liners, laughing manically, and pretty much doing everything but twirling his imaginary mustache. Lundgren has been in the same boat as Van-Damme in that he’s been relegated to cheap direct to video movies, but he’s always had a magnetic charisma that allows him to rise above the other actors in his films. Crews and Randy Couture are the weakest of the bunch due to not being very well fleshed out, but they do a solid job as the hulking beefcakes who can unleash incredible amounts of damage. Last, but not least, Arnie and Willis are back with more than the just the bit parts they played in the first movie. Arnold almost seems to be a parody of himself, while Willis channels John McClane in an absolutely epic final battle scene. Even Chuck Norris makes a cameo appearance that had me rolling on the floor (and he even had the best kill in the whole movie), which was unexpected from how little he actually filmed. Overall, this movie was a BLAST from beginning to end. It’s not Citizen Kane, it’s not Lawrence of Arabia, but had me grinning from ear to ear and wishing that I could just see it one more time. It does what it sets out to do, and that was entertain those of us who long for a day where action stars aren’t Matt Damon and Jeremy Renner, where guns don’t run out of bullets, and our testosterone level increases just by watching the film. 


*Rating:* 

Rated R for strong bloody violence throughout.



*Video* :4stars:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9845[/img] I have to mention this first and foremost: “The Expendables 2” had a lot of post processing done to the film to smooth out all the wrinkles and age marks that they could from our beloved, but ancient, action stars. As a result, they add in some unnatural film grain to balance out the smoothness, and that resulted in a very uneven picture with some scenes being great and crisp with natural film grain, and others looking wildly over grained and kind of waxy on close-ups. It was like this in the theater and was perfectly replicated on disc, but it doesn’t look the prettiest for those of you who want a demo disc. The colors are bright and replicated perfectly; the film has a bit of an orange/yellow hue to it, which tends to lend a gritty, sandy look to the film. Facial detail is excellent, as long as we’re not focusing on our aging heroes; long shots are really where this movie shines. Detail is exceptional on vehicles, clothing, and wide sweeping action shots where the artificial smoothing wasn’t employed. Blacks are excellent - no black crushing, and nice detailed shadows are replicated for our viewing pleasure. It's a mixed bag due to some directorial decisions, but a very serviceable transfer from Lionsgate, devoid of artifacts. 







*Audio* :4.5stars:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9846[/img] The audio track for “Expendables 2” is the A-1 sauce of the audio world: big, bold and spicy! Saying that it is an aggressive track is an understatement. On a scale of 1 to 10, it scores at about a 12. It starts out with an immersive battle scene and doesn’t let up the whole movie. Sucking you into the battle scenes and kicking you around the whole time, the track is a delight to listen to. Bullets wiz by your ears every 3 seconds, and the explosions are all encompassing; mix that with excellent use of the surrounds, and this track feels like a whirlwind with the viewer in the middle. Dialogue is crisp and clean as it should be and centered right in the middle. LFE is amazing; I was expecting a more “bloated” track being how aggressive it is, but the bass is clean, tight and low. The only complaint with the bass is that I felt there could have been a TAD more output in the opening scene. Other than that, it takes off like a rocket and doesn’t let up the whole movie. My only real complaint with the track is more of a technical one, rather than an enjoyment factor. The dynamic range is pretty much nonexistent. The track stays at 11 the whole movie so even the dialogue is maxed out volume wise. However, for a movie that specializes in big guns, big guys, and lots of explosions, it’s just what the doctor ordered. On a side note, this is the first track that is 7.1 encoded, but optimized for 11.1 playback. I'm pretty sure only one or two people out there have the equipment to play it back at full 11.1, but it's always nice when the studios push the envelope.







[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=9844[/img]*Extras:* :2.5stars:
• Audio Commentary with Director Simon West 
• Gods of War: Assembling Earth's Mightiest Anti-Heroes
• Big Guns, Bigger Heroes: The 1980's and the Rise of the Action Film
• On the Assault: The Real Life Weaponry of "The Expendables 2"
• Guns for Hire: the Real Life Expendables
• Deleted Scenes
• Gag Reel






*Overall:* :4stars:

“The Expendables 2” does what few sequels actually can do, and that is surpassing its predecessor in every way. We have more 80’s cheese, more guns, more girls, and even more actors. Gone are the over-dramatic and over-emotional themes of the first film, replaced with not being more than what it is: a wild nostalgic romp for some aging actors and aging viewers to enjoy. It doesn’t pander to the PG-13 crowd to try and bring in as many viewers as possible, but revels in the over-the-top, excessive action violence of the 80’s. It may not be 100% perfect, but “The Expendables 2” accomplished what it set out to do, entertain us, and for that I’m completely satisfied in my viewing experience. Add in the solid video and absolutely wild, in-your-face, audio, and it’s every guys dream come true. Highly recommended. 



*Buy The Expendables 2 on Blu-ray at Amazon*



*Recommendation: Watch It!​*


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Very good as usual Mike. I shall be at the store today to pick it up for a Wednesday night viewing.

Thanks


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the detailed review. It got me hyped for this one. Absolutely agree about Scott Adkins. I really don't care about if he's good for real or the it's not real martial art talk, on tv, it works!.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ooooo, Scott's the real deal, he's an absolutely incredible martial artist both on screen and off. Statham's luckily had some martial arts training in the past so he does a solid convincing job as an opponent


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Mike Edwards said:


> ooooo, Scott's the real deal, he's an absolutely incredible martial artist both on screen and off. Statham's luckily had some martial arts training in the past so he does a solid convincing job as an opponent


I have no doubt he's the real deal, and on top, like I said, he's a blast to watch. I think I've read somewhere that at a point in time, Statham was an olympic diver?? I may be mistaking though


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

yoda13 said:


> I have no doubt he's the real deal, and on top, like I said, he's a blast to watch. I think I've read somewhere that at a point in time, Statham was an olympic diver?? I may be mistaking though


yup, Statham was a high diver, an underwear model, a stuntman and now an actor


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I preorder this from amazon and it was supposed to arrive yesterday. Of course, it didn't.... Hopefully it will come today. Loved the first one... Really looking forward to this one!

Thanks for another great review!


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I will admit that the first Expendables is a guilty pleasure of mine, It was just a good fun blow'em up movie and you saying that this is even better will mean a blind buy for me once the price drops to around $10


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

typ44q said:


> I will admit that the first Expendables is a guilty pleasure of mine, It was just a good fun blow'em up movie and you saying that this is even better will mean a blind buy for me once the price drops to around $10


there is absolutely nothing wrong with that! It was a great bodybag flick. No denying it.


Why wait longer? You can get it for $7.99 on Amazon (new) and $3.99 used!


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

27dnast said:


> there is absolutely nothing wrong with that! It was a great bodybag flick. No denying it.
> 
> 
> Why wait longer? You can get it for $7.99 on Amazon (new) and $3.99 used!


For Expendables 2 on blu-ray? I see $17.99 new and $15 used

Edit: I just realized you meant for the original, I already have that on blu-ray


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

typ44q said:


> For Expendables 2 on blu-ray? I see $17.99 new and $15 used
> 
> Edit: I just realized you meant for the original, I already have that on blu-ray


My bad... I mis-read your post. I was talking about the original. (Sorry to get your hopes up! Soon enough, my friend... soon enough!!)


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Just watched this one a few minutes ago. Definitely a mindless blow stuff up flick. I rented this one from Family Video and noticed first thing there was no lossless DTS audio option. Dolby Digital 5.1 was the only option and I hope this doesn't become the norm when renting. As for the video I found it to be a tad grainy in parts. Overall it was an enjoyable movie but a rental for me personally.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Watched this last night and really enjoyed it. The video was a bit grainy but the audio was off the charts. Great fun


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I loved the first Expendables. It had everything that I was lead to believe it would have and I proudly say that it was awesome! Not a guilty pleasure in the least. I thought part 2 was really good, more of the same and that's what I was looking for as well. Jet Li could have stuck around longer though.

Great review Mike!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review Mike! :T

Since I always try to watch the movies you guys review, I will give this one a spin - even though it is not within my normal watching habits.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Dale Rasco said:


> I loved the first Expendables. It had everything that I was lead to believe it would have and I proudly say that it was awesome! Not a guilty pleasure in the least. I thought part 2 was really good, more of the same and that's what I was looking for as well. Jet Li could have stuck around longer though.
> 
> Great review Mike!


yeah, I wish Jet Li had been more active in the movie, the only reason he even came back as a cameo was a personal favor to Stallone since he's retired from american action movies now.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

JBrax said:


> Just watched this one a few minutes ago. Definitely a mindless blow stuff up flick. I rented this one from Family Video and noticed first thing there was no lossless DTS audio option. Dolby Digital 5.1 was the only option and I hope this doesn't become the norm when renting. As for the video I found it to be a tad grainy in parts. Overall it was an enjoyable movie but a rental for me personally.


Lionsgate, Summit and one other studio is doing that now for all their rentals as an incentive to purchase instead of renting. it's really kinda frustrating when you want to rent though.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Mike Edwards said:


> yeah, I wish Jet Li had been more active in the movie, the only reason he even came back as a cameo was a personal favor to Stallone since he's retired from american action movies now.


Hmm, I knew he retired from Wushu cinema several years ago but this is the first I've heard of him retiring from action all together. He should reconsider because he's awesome. Loved Danny the Dog!


----------



## cometodeal (Aug 15, 2012)

I think that The Expendables 2 is not as good as The Expendables!!!


----------



## Dub King (Aug 10, 2012)

I loved the look of the film, it was the look of good old fashioned high contrast, high saturation film. It's the look of film all '80s blockbusters used and IMO it really suited the movie. The audio pushed my system to its limits (which are considerable), definitely a feast of explosions! I will gladly add Expendables 2 to the list of movies I will gladly re-watch anytime, anywhere. 



Dwight Angus said:


> Watched this last night and really enjoyed it. The video was a bit grainy but the audio was off the charts. Great fun


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I enjoyed the movie also but you really have to be in the mood for a cheeseball movie. There are also only two people in the movie who could deliver a line (Statham and Nan Yu). If it wasn't for the good audio and some chuckle worthy lines I would've thrown it out the window.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Finally got a chance to roll this one. Loads of guns and explosions. Great audio. Dialog is loud and crisp. Some great, dynamic, LFE in the score. A+ in the sound department.

I must say, the unevenness of the picture shot to shot (one minute VERY grainy, one minute crystal clear, one minute overly processed and waxy) detracted from the movie. Visually it was below average.

Story-wise, a good watch for action fans... Especially those of us old enough to have the 80's firmly in our back pocket ;-), but I don't think this sequel was as good as the first. I don't think I'll be keeping my copy. That being said, a fun watch and I encourage all fans of this genre to fire your system up and let it play with the Expendables 2!


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I had a slightly different reaction to this disc. I had a blast watching the movie, that much we can get out of the way, although, I think I liked the first one better.

Sonically it was good but something must be wrong in my room, the LFE was not in a league with many similar action movies released of late. I never had to try to figure out what was being said or where the boom boom was but it just seemed a bit reticent on the bottom end. Again, probably my system.

Visually, it was just all over the place. Yes it had the cool look of an action movie but going between the Doris Day look when zoomed in on Sly to the gritty clarity of a good BR on Dolph was quite brutal. I imagine there was more facial reconstruction surgery on the stars in this film than Phyllis Diller and Wayne Newton combined. The upside was everything was viewable, dark scenes as well as the well lit ones.

I had fun watching this movie, it just did not seem up to what we have come to expect from BR. Having said that my opinion may have been tainted a bit after having just seen Lawrence of Arabia the day before.


----------



## Kenobi (Aug 11, 2010)

Great pop-corn flick of an action movie. Just don't expect Oscar-caliber performances and storyline and you're good. Great exercise for the A/V system and a great adrenaline ride. Recommended.


----------



## Trizzly (Oct 24, 2007)

@ Savjac

Did you watch a rental or retail disc? I watched a rental from redbox, and it doesn't have the HD audio track. The LFE is almost non-existent for me on this rental. Sounds like we had a similar experience.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Trizzly said:


> @ Savjac
> 
> Did you watch a rental or retail disc? I watched a rental from redbox, and it doesn't have the HD audio track. The LFE is almost non-existent for me on this rental. Sounds like we had a similar experience.


yeah, the rental discs being gimped is a BIG frustration for me lately. Lionsgate and Summit are the big offenders here. they don't just gimp the special features but gimp the audio as well. Universal has begun gimping the discs if they had an extended cut by having you only be able to choose the theatrical cut and have a little blurb that says "if you want to view the extended cut you must purchase the retail version" after you click on the "go to extended cut" button in the menu.

I make it a very special point to NEVER review a rental copy due to the gimping in a desire to make sure you guys are given the most accurate review I can


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I just got the time to finally read this review. You're a very talented writer, that was excellent. :TT


----------

